# Toads on menu as city's latest tast sensation



## mummabear (Apr 1, 2010)

*Published On:* 4-1-2010
*Source:* Cairns Post

A CAIRNS restaurant is pleading with the public for cane toads to help satisfy growing demand for a new menu item.

In a new twist on its traditional European menu, Le Pranque’s restaurant, which recently opened in Cairns’ CBD, is hoping to start serving customers cane toad crepes, complete with a mushroom and white wine sauce.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Poggle (Apr 1, 2010)

mmm yummy.... any one game neough to try this?


----------



## Paulie (Apr 1, 2010)

HELL NO!!!!!!!! 
and im a chef...


----------



## Insane (Apr 1, 2010)

april fools much?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 1, 2010)

Insane said:


> april fools much?


Lmao


----------



## mummabear (Apr 1, 2010)

It was so funny i had to share. As they say "Don't believe everything you read." Especially today.
Anyone in Cairns want to go out for dinner with me? Or i can just cook at home. Please bring your own toad.


----------



## JungleRob (Apr 1, 2010)

Le Pranque - giveaway! .... PMSL!!!


----------



## cris (Apr 3, 2010)

Sure to bring out the media critics, i doubt the toads where officallly measured :lol:


----------



## D3pro (Apr 3, 2010)

mmm... this is around the lines of the Amazonian's eating tarantula, some Latin tribes drinking scorpion and centerpede wine, Chinese eating dogs and certain men sucking what men should not suck...


----------



## Dragontamer (Apr 3, 2010)

i do believe cane toads are consumed in many asian countrys for both mediconal purpose and consumtion.. but i love the name of the restaraunt :lol:


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 4, 2010)

Did this article appear in the Cairns Post on the 1st of April? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NoURdeadRight (Apr 4, 2010)

they smoke them in karranda


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 4, 2010)

NoURdeadRight said:


> they smoke them in karranda



It's KURANDA. 
They don't smoke them, they lick them. A toad stew with gold-top mushies is not bad either. :shock:


----------



## mummabear (Apr 4, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Did this article appear in the Cairns Post on the 1st of April? :lol::lol::lol:


 Yes mate it did.


----------

